

XKeyscore presentation from 2008 – read in full - ciderpunx
http://www.theguardian.com/world/interactive/2013/jul/31/nsa-xkeyscore-program-full-presentation

======
runn1ng
Amazing.

It's great to know that you are _simply not safe_ if you are using pure HTTP
for _anything_.

They even automatically scan sent Office documents, VPN traffic and so on.
Crazy.

------
deweller
"Show me all the VPN startups in country X, and give me the data so I can
decrypt and discover the users"

Can anyone speculate on this? Is VPN traffic being decrypted?

~~~
cobrabyte
It's right there in the slide: decrypt and discover.

It's interesting that they appear to seek out encrypted traffic (PGP, VPN,
etc) as a red flag.

So, it appears the more security conscious you are, the more likely it is that
you'll come under scrutiny.

